# Kohler CV15S - hard to start



## JohnAndo (Oct 13, 2005)

The above engine is very difficult to start. Pull start. I've changed the plug (which was very clean, almost white in color), blown out all the fuel lines, cleaned out the carb bowl (if that is the proper term) which very clean to begin with.

After getting it started (20 pulls or more, choke on, pull, choke off for 2-3 pulls), the engine runs perfectly. Idles perfect.

I've added seafoam to the fuel and oil, which seemed to improve the idle.

Would a leaky exhaust gasket cause this problem? There seems to be exhaust blowing by when it is pull started and for a few seconds after starting.

Many thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i wouldn't use seafoam in the oil..... gas yeah...try some marvel mystery oil in the gas, good stuff. now as for the carb, no primer bulb? well the fuel bowl isn't the only thing that needs a good clean out.... clean out the entire carb, take some carb cleaner, point the nozzle that comes with the can, and blow out all the little holes, take the adjustement screws as well, count the turns...... and blow it out good. everything else sounds fine except the exhaust, if the gasket is messed up, replace it and get it down tight.


----------

